# VIP 922 rear panel view



## Bogey62

Can some kind soul point me to a rear panel shot of the 922?

A few questions from a guy coming from a 722 to maybe a 922:

1) Does it still output to a second TV via the coax cable (including a second remote)?

2) Have they changed anything about how the second TV signal is output? I like to run this output through my camcorder and be able to dub a movie to DVD for my own personal collection now and again.

3) Any issues with the "optional" OTA tuners when it comes to recording from them, etc.?

4) The remote interface looks kinda clunky to me as compared to the 722s. Thoughts from an old 722 owner?

5) Why hasn't Dish bombarded me with equipment upgrade offers?

6) Do they tack on any additional fees above and beyond my 722's fees if the 922 is my only receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## n0qcu

Bogey62 said:


> Can some kind soul point me to a rear panel shot of the 922?
> 
> A few questions from a guy coming from a 722 to maybe a 922:
> 
> 1) Does it still output to a second TV via the coax cable (including a second remote)?
> It does have a coax output but the receiver only operates in single mode unless using sling so of course it only comes with 1 remote
> 2) Have they changed anything about how the second TV signal is output? I like to run this output through my camcorder and be able to dub a movie to DVD for my own personal collection now and again.
> see answer to Q1
> 3) Any issues with the "optional" OTA tuners when it comes to recording from them, etc.?
> NO
> 4) The remote interface looks kinda clunky to me as compared to the 722s. Thoughts from an old 722 owner?
> Not sure what your asking here
> 5) Why hasn't Dish bombarded me with equipment upgrade offers?
> because they don't
> 6) Do they tack on any additional fees above and beyond my 722's fees if the 922 is my only receiver?
> Yes, the DVR fee increases from $6 to $10
> Thanks!


xx


----------



## phrelin

You can see a rear panel view at the Tech Portal here. Click on the picture.


----------



## Bogey62

phrelin said:


> You can see a rear panel view at the Tech Portal here. Click on the picture.


Thanks.


----------



## Bogey62

n0qcu said:


> xx


The no second TV is a deal-breaker here -- too bad.

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## shadough

I believe the tv2 output does actually output a signal, but its only whatever your watching on tv1. NOt sure if it still outputs tv1 when 'someone' "slings" in but I would assume it does.

edit: I see an analog RCA Video/audio out on the TV2 side, does that too also mirror tv1?? Additionally I see an analog video out on tv1's side too even though Dish's website says it only has HD output from TV1. Does that video out send video also?


----------



## ZBoomer

Bogey62 said:


> The no second TV is a deal-breaker here -- too bad.
> 
> Thanks for the answers!


Well, it does have a 2nd TV output, but it's via Sling, not coax/rf, and it is HD, not SD like the 722. If you have a way to receive this signal at your 2nd TV, you can use it.

The 722's TV2 output was useless to me anyway, because it's not HD, so losing that didn't bother me at all. I have only HDTV's in the house.

I tried using a 722 in dual-TV mode for a while sharing it with my wife, but to be honest, sharing a DVR and tuners with a 2nd TV just flat out sucks. No pip, timers coming on and interrupting the other tv's viewing, etc.

If you have an SDTV still, I doubt you'd be the typical market for a 922 anyway.

Buy or lease a cheap SD DVR, they are a dime a dozen nowadays.


----------



## BobaBird

More photos at http://www.dishuser.org/922.php


----------



## Bogey62

ZBoomer said:


> Well, it does have a 2nd TV output, but it's via Sling, not coax/rf, and it is HD, not SD like the 722. If you have a way to receive this signal at your 2nd TV, you can use it.
> 
> The 722's TV2 output was useless to me anyway, because it's not HD, so losing that didn't bother me at all. I have only HDTV's in the house.
> 
> I tried using a 722 in dual-TV mode for a while sharing it with my wife, but to be honest, sharing a DVR and tuners with a 2nd TV just flat out sucks. No pip, timers coming on and interrupting the other tv's viewing, etc.
> 
> If you have an SDTV still, I doubt you'd be the typical market for a 922 anyway.
> 
> Buy or lease a cheap SD DVR, they are a dime a dozen nowadays.


I have a small 19" HDTV in the bedroom, but it's running off of the coax from the 722. I know it's not ideal, but it saves the day when we need to watch two different DVR programs and things like that.

I don't see how I could easily/cheaply get the Sling output to that TV.

I don't want a separate DVR in the bedroom, then I have to hassle with deciding which TV to set certain timers with and not being able to share content, blah blah. Not worth it for me to go 922 right now, I guess.

Maybe they will make a dual output version of the 922 that has two HDTV outs? That would be sweet.


----------



## jikhead

I don't see any inputs. So I take it you couldn't hook up your dvd player to stream over the Slingbox like you can on the Slingbox HD Pro version?


----------



## shadough

As far as I know, the 721 was the only reciever that had an RCA input. You couldn't dvr it but you could certainly watch it. For some reason, E* got away from this feature perhaps to distance themselves from Tivo.


----------

